# NEW TT 225BHP OWNER - need help with chipping



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys, well i'm nearly the proud owner of a black 225bhp Quattro TT coupe which i picked up for a bargain, I put my deposit down today and will be picking it up on 29th April.

Just wonderin if anyone can help me out with chipping?

I've heard you can increase bhp to 265 and raise the torque up by 70.

I know my TT will do about 6.6 secs 0-62 but can anyone help me by letting me know the following?.....

1. what will my new 0-62 time be?

2. where's the best place to get the chip i need?

3. how much is it and will it be worth it?

4. will it make my fuel consumption better?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Awesome gti , irlam ,,, also will give you a free 6hr trial 8) 8) 8) 8) [chip I'm on about ]

Ps welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

your 0-60 time should drop to around 5.7 secs ish.

fuel economy stays pretty much the same.

its called remaps now and not chipping.

oh and welcome


----------



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

davidg said:


> Awesome gti , irlam ,,, also will give you a free 6hr trial 8) 8) 8) 8) [chip I'm on about ]
> 
> Ps welcome


Cheers pal, I'll come visit your shop when I pick it up, should be pickin it up on Sat 25th April


----------



## funkyphill (Apr 11, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> your 0-60 time should drop to around 5.7 secs ish.
> 
> fuel economy stays pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


Cheers KammyTT - heard the chip is around the £300 mark - if it is lookin at the 0-60 increase may be worth my while, i think as it is it would be 6.6 so a second drop is good!!


----------

